# Plants for Anole?



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey there, I'm planning to renovate my green anoles exo-terra viv, i'd like to make a bio-active substrate with some live plants for him to hide in. He currently has lots of silk and plastic ones and I'd like something a bit more natural.

I'd like some suggestions for plants that are safe for him, but require relatively low maintenance. I'm pretty bad at keeping plants alive. It's a 60cm high viv so something likely to grow right to the top would be nice. I've been looking at ferns, ornamental grasses and ficus trees but really they all seem much the same to me. Nothing too exotic, I'd like suggestions for plants likely to be found in a garden centre. I'd like them to be pretty cricket proof too since some of his food has colonised a corner of the tank (don't worry, I leave plenty of cricket food in there so they leave the anole alone).




As a final thought I'd like a suggestion for some kind of leafy tree for my tai beauty snake, he has a 4 foot tall viv so space for a small tree. He loves his branches but I'd like a proper tree for him to hide in. Are the little conifers you can get in pots safe for snakes? If not, can you suggest something that would be? 

Many thanks 

SW


----------



## JJIlvonen (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi!
I suggest bromeliads. They look very nice, are easy to maintain and since water is collected in their leaves they provide water for the anoles to drink. There are extremely many varieties to choose from and since they are cheap and can be found easily, I strongly suggest these plants.


----------



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll have a look next time 'm in the garden centre ^_^


----------



## luvlylillaurz (Jul 22, 2011)

Garden centres don't usually have many bromeliads in stock, just guzmanias usually.. if you want epiphytic ones your best off on ebay - probably cheaper too..

If not, garden centres often have pothos, phylodendron, begonia, dracena, ficus pumila or ficus benjamina, wandering jew.. umbrella plants are a bit different? Monstera might be way too big, but if I could, I would!

hope something there helps!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Our local morrisons had some bromeliads in stock a short while ago, very nice looking and very cheap (could be worth looking into) 

As above though you have endless possibilities. 
Most plant's are easily maintained in my opinion. : victory:


----------

